# I'm getting a BOAT!!



## koshergrl

Yes, it's true. I have been on boats maybe a half dozen times in my life...2 were row boats, one was a canoe, one was one of those ferry tours in San Diego, one was a motorboat on a lake (and it died and had to be towed to the dock) and one was a motorboat on the Columbia.

And here is the boat (or a like image) I will be getting...I'll be on the lake on Saturday with the seller, who is going to take us for a spin, show us a few things, etc...







Soooo excited! We're going to get serious fishies!


----------



## Sallow

My cousin and brother said this about boats.

The two greatest days in a boat owners life..is buying the boat. And selling the boat.


----------



## koshergrl

Lol..so I've heard.

My lifelong money waster until now has always been horses. I have just transferred the money hole to bodies of water instead of pastures...


----------



## Sallow

koshergrl said:


> Lol..so I've heard.
> 
> My lifelong money waster until now has always been horses. I have just transferred the money hole to bodies of water instead of pastures...



Smoke em if ya got em..


----------



## Immanuel

koshergrl said:


> Yes, it's true. I have been on boats maybe a half dozen times in my life...2 were row boats, one was a canoe, one was one of those ferry tours in San Diego, one was a motorboat on a lake (and it died and had to be towed to the dock) and one was a motorboat on the Columbia.
> 
> And here is the boat (or a like image) I will be getting...I'll be on the lake on Saturday with the seller, who is going to take us for a spin, show us a few things, etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo excited! We're going to get serious fishies!



You mean a hole in the water designed for you to throw your money into?

Do you know what are the two best days for a boat owner?  The day he/she buys it and the day he/she sells it.

Don't get me wrong, I love boats and used to really enjoy being out on the water.  Man, do I miss those days, but owning a boat is... well, expensive to say the least.

Immie

PS Don't mind me. I've been down a lot lately.


----------



## Immanuel

Sallow said:


> My cousin and brother said this about boats.
> 
> The two greatest days in a boat owners life..is buying the boat. And selling the boat.



Damnit, you could have actually typed more than just that so my post would have beaten yours!

Immie


----------



## koshergrl

Hey..where have I heard that before?

Lol...


----------



## koshergrl

Come to Oregon and I'll take you for a spin!

Bring a wetsuit and PFD!!!


----------



## FuelRod

A Bust Out Another Thousand  aka a hole in the water you throw money in.

But hey if it floats your boat, congratulations.  I think it'd be fun


----------



## koshergrl

It still costs less than a horse...

And more people can pile on...


----------



## del

where's the little man?

overboard?


----------



## Truthmatters

Be too careful in following the saftey rules.

They are very fun but can be very dangerous.

Have ton of fun.


----------



## koshergrl

Thanks TM, I'm outta rep but I'll catch you later...

I will be very careful. I'm staying on the lakes this year....I'm getting my license, taking some safety courses...we'll do it right. 

The little man isn't overboard yet.....


----------



## L.K.Eder




----------



## Mr Natural

I wish I could sell my boat.


----------



## koshergrl

I'm no longer in the market, sorry.

Besides, I probably paid less than you'd be willing to take, lol...my boat is very old.


----------



## L.K.Eder

a rising tide lifts all boats.


----------



## koshergrl

Sheesh, it's a 1978, not a 1972. No wonder I couldn't find an image that looked right...

This is what it looks like, except it's not blue. It's white with tan accents/brown interior:


----------



## chikenwing

koshergrl said:


> Sheesh, it's a 1978, not a 1972. No wonder I couldn't find an image that looked right...
> 
> This is what it looks like, except it's not blue. It's white with tan accents/brown interior:



Have fun boating is great fun,but yes be careful,keep your head on a swivel,and ALL the safety equipment on board.


----------



## koshergrl

We will be putting VERY slowly, lol...


----------



## Sarah G

Congratulations.  Hope you have tons of fun on the water this summer.


----------



## Big Black Dog

i've owned several boats in my lifetime.  They are great for fishing BUT it costs a lot of money to keep it in proper shape.  Most people buy a boat and use it a lot the first year they have it.  They use it a lot less the next year and then it becomes a very expensive lawn ornament.  As has been said in several places in this thread, the happiest two days for a boat owner is the day you buy it and the day you sell it.  When it comes time to sell your boat, you will most likely not sell it for what you paid for it.


----------



## koshergrl

No, I don't expect to. I understand all about money losing ventures, I have had horses all my life. 

I have lots of family, including fishermen, who come to visit and who live nearby...and I have 4 sons ages 26-8. I expect we'll get some serious use out of this boat over the next couple of years...I have no idea how well it will hold up, who knows, maybe it will go ass up this summer and that will be the end. If it does, I'll get a row boat. I want a row boat or a canoe anyway...the lakes I want to explore are no wake or low wake anyway. But we also have a river, a bay, and lots of big lakes. I expect to put some miles on it, so long as it runs. I'm good about getting up and going. I'm not a mechanic, though...but my son is.


----------



## AquaAthena

koshergrl said:


> Yes, it's true. I have been on boats maybe a half dozen times in my life...2 were row boats, one was a canoe, one was one of those ferry tours in San Diego, one was a motorboat on a lake (and it died and had to be towed to the dock) and one was a motorboat on the Columbia.
> 
> And here is the boat (or a like image) I will be getting...I'll be on the lake on Saturday with the seller, who is going to take us for a spin, show us a few things, etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo excited! We're going to get serious fishies!


 

I'm happy for you. I have had two boats, one used and one new. I didn't have any problems with the new one.  We cruised the 90 mile lake on which I lived, and hit many of the little pubs with live music, along the way..lol. 

Have fun.


----------



## koshergrl

We're going to enjoy it...


----------



## koshergrl

Oh crud, we don't have a BAY, lol. We have a HARBOR. 

I'm such a pathetic skipper. Especially since I haven't even started skipping yet.


----------



## Si modo

Motor boats....pfft.

If you want a real boat, it has to be a sail boat.

Enjoy, though!


----------



## uscitizen

A boat is a hole in the water you throw money into.


----------



## koshergrl

Seriously I did consider a sail boat...but I don't want to GUARANTEE the death of my entire family...I just wanted to be able to take them fishing...


----------



## Si modo

koshergrl said:


> Seriously I did consider a sail boat...but I don't want to GUARANTEE the death of my entire family...I just wanted to be able to take them fishing...


It does take a bit of skill to sail, but certainly most can learn the basics and get by on that.

Really, though...have fun.


----------



## koshergrl

I will!!!

First outing is this Saturday, with the seller....after that I'm on my own...


----------



## Si modo

koshergrl said:


> I will!!!
> 
> First outing is this Saturday, with the seller....after that I'm on my own...


I recommend taking a boating safety class from your local Coast Guard station (sometimes the Coast Guard Auxiliary schedule it).  When you get boaters insurance, which you really, really should do, your premiums will be significantly less.

Also, although boating is a blast, it is also very dangerous for those who don't know what they are doing (like drunks).

Plus, you'll just feel more confident, and I think you will enjoy it.  It's not all that expensive, either.  Lots of drunks in motor boats, KG, so being sober in a motor boat is an exercise in defensive skippering at all times.


----------



## koshergrl

I'm already on it


----------



## Si modo

Really, watch out for the drunks and other yahoos.


----------



## koshergrl

I'm lucky because in this area, the lakes are many and secluded...the traffic is not tremendous, especially on the lakes I want to frequent. The one I especially want to explore is a small but deep lake (72 feet) and it actually has a 5 mph limit...I'm going to get a row boat or canoe for it.

The big lake that attracts the most traffic...I've never heard of an accident on it, but I am sure they have happened. I will absolutely keep a sharp eye out for drunks but my plan is to mostly avoid during heavy usage times. We'll see how that works for me, lol...


----------



## Mr Natural

Always use a fuel stabilizer.  Ethanol can wreak havoc on fuel system parts, especially on an older boat.

Get a depth finder.  Last thing you want to do is hit bottom.

Learn the "Rule of the Road" like "right, red, return".

Don't go out on the water without a VHF radio.


----------



## koshergrl

I do believe the engine itself is new. Rebuilt, anyway. Whatever that means.


----------



## HUGGY

Did you know that little boats come from the tummies of big boats?


----------



## koshergrl

That looks like it might be transom-related and I have not been properly educated by our public school system regarding transoms and trolling motors..chances are, I will have an unexpected baby boat at some time.


----------



## CandySlice

Been there so I will give you some hard-won advice. The best two days owning a boat are the day you buy it and the day you sell it. It's  indeed a huge hole in the water into which you pour money.
If it floats, rolls or flies rent it, don't buy it.

Seriously, enjoy.


----------



## Paulie

koshergrl said:


> Yes, it's true. I have been on boats maybe a half dozen times in my life...2 were row boats, one was a canoe, one was one of those ferry tours in San Diego, one was a motorboat on a lake (and it died and had to be towed to the dock) and one was a motorboat on the Columbia.
> 
> And here is the boat (or a like image) I will be getting...I'll be on the lake on Saturday with the seller, who is going to take us for a spin, show us a few things, etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo excited! We're going to get serious fishies!



Wow you really upgraded from just a few days ago when all you could afford for your poor feet was old tennis shoes.


----------



## koshergrl

Tax returns. Which do not include child support, you pos. Thanks for stopping by to pollute the thread, though, you poor, picked upon man who couldn't get custody of his kids (or likely didn't want custody) and so pisses and moans about what a bitch his ex is and how he should be able to determine how she spends her money.


----------



## Paulie

koshergrl said:


> Tax returns. Which do not include child support, you pos. Thanks for stopping by to pollute the thread, though, you poor, picked upon man who couldn't get custody of his kids (or likely didn't want custody) and so pisses and moans about what a bitch his ex is and how he should be able to determine how she spends her money.



One kid, not KIDS.  We didn't just fuck a bunch of kids out for tax credits.

And she's not a bitch anymore.  Turns out she's a decent person afterall.

I'm sure the same couldn't be said for you.


----------



## koshergrl

yes, she became a decent person when you managed to gyp her for child support.

Scum. Yeah, I'm a cast iron bitch when it comes to slacker, tightfisted, control freak fathers. Count on it. And my ex still sent his older boy to stay with me, though he isn't mine, cuz he knows exactly what sort of mom I am..even without child support. So kiss my ass. I'd have ruined your life. I have no patience for losers like you.


----------



## Paulie

koshergrl said:


> yes, she became a decent person when you managed to gyp her for child support.
> 
> Scum. Yeah, I'm a cast iron bitch when it comes to slacker, tightfisted, control freak fathers. Count on it. And my ex still sent his older boy to stay with me, though he isn't mine, cuz he knows exactly what sort of mom I am..even without child support. So kiss my ass. I'd have ruined your life. I have no patience for losers like you.



You have no idea what the fuck you're talking about.

I invested $15,000 of my own money into a preschool business we started together so that she can now say she accomplished a dream of hers.  

You'll have to forgive us if measly little amounts of money like child support aren't exactly a significant factor in determining whether or not we still consider each other friends.


----------



## Paulie

koshergrl said:


> I'd have ruined your life.



I'm not gonna lie...I honestly hope your boat capsizes and you don't make it back to shore.  The world will be a better place without a woman like you.


----------



## koshergrl

I'm sure you do feel that way. I'm not gonna lie, I already had you pegged.

Of course I won't be in my boat without my kids, as you know. Kids secondary to revenge, no surprise. What a scumbag.


----------



## koshergrl

Paulie said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, she became a decent person when you managed to gyp her for child support.
> 
> Scum. Yeah, I'm a cast iron bitch when it comes to slacker, tightfisted, control freak fathers. Count on it. And my ex still sent his older boy to stay with me, though he isn't mine, cuz he knows exactly what sort of mom I am..even without child support. So kiss my ass. I'd have ruined your life. I have no patience for losers like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea what the fuck you're talking about.
> 
> I invested $15,000 of my own money into a preschool business we started together so that she can now say she accomplished a dream of hers.
> 
> You'll have to forgive us if measly little amounts of money like child support aren't exactly a significant factor in determining whether or not we still consider each other friends.
Click to expand...

 
*snif*. 

Really, my heart bleeds.


----------



## koshergrl

Anyway, back to the topic at hand before we were rudely interrupted by the mentally ill and vindictive piece of shit known as "paulie"...

I got the boat on Saturday, the seller met us at a local lake that is a favorite with boaters..it was raining but he took us out on it...what a blast! The kids had a ball, they are gung ho. I didn't piss myself and cry from fear, but I wanted to. The whole hydroplaning thing and having to stand to steer and all that stuff is completely freaky for me, but I think we're going to have fun with it....


----------



## Paulie

koshergrl said:


> I'm sure you do feel that way. I'm not gonna lie, I already had you pegged.
> 
> Of course I won't be in my boat without my kids, as you know. Kids secondary to revenge, no surprise. What a scumbag.



As I know?  The only thing I KNOW about you is that you're the quintessential baby mama drama bitch.


----------



## koshergrl

You would know if you'd read the thread you're trolling, deadbeat dad scum...


----------



## Paulie

I'll get right on it whore.


----------



## koshergrl

Lol...you wonderful family man you...just the sort who should be looking after little kids.

You never did share...why exactly DON'T you have custody of this kid you don't want to pay for and whose mother you intimidated into acquiescing re: a lower child support amount?


----------



## The Infidel

koshergrl said:


> Yes, it's true. I have been on boats maybe a half dozen times in my life...2 were row boats, one was a canoe, one was one of those ferry tours in San Diego, one was a motorboat on a lake (and it died and had to be towed to the dock) and one was a motorboat on the Columbia.
> 
> And here is the boat (or a like image) I will be getting...I'll be on the lake on Saturday with the seller, who is going to take us for a spin, show us a few things, etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo excited! We're going to get serious fishies!



Awesome...!

I love going out on a boat.

My mom is getting ready to buy one of these





This is more my type





Your choice is very versatile koshergirl.

Good luck!


----------



## koshergrl

Thanks, it was a VERY good deal. The seller is a Christian who is applying to take in foster kids (as his uncle, who is co-owner does). He said they had always raced cars, and last year was their first year as boat owners, and instead of being at the race track with the kids, they spent the summer at the lakes and out in the bay, and LOVED it. They used it to fish salmon, to go crabbing, and to water ski. They learned they REALLY like to water ski...and they always have a full boat load and he said they needed more oomph (plus they like a LOT of speed, lol) so they got a boat with more power that will seat 6 adults and still pull one behind in grand style. 

He lives not too far away, is a mechanic (though so is my oldest son) and I still have his number on my phone. It was a really good deal, and I wouldn't have gotten it except he's a family man and wanted us to have a good boat. I know, lots of shysters say things like that, but I've been dealing horses all my life...we made a good deal and also made a good friend with this deal.


----------



## NLT

Good luck with the 1978 boat. Dont forget your tool box.


----------



## The Infidel

koshergrl said:


> Thanks, it was a VERY good deal. The seller is a Christian who is applying to take in foster kids (as his uncle, who is co-owner does). He said they had always raced cars, and last year was their first year as boat owners, and instead of being at the race track with the kids, they spent the summer at the lakes and out in the bay, and LOVED it. They used it to fish salmon, to go crabbing, and to water ski. They learned they REALLY like to water ski...and they always have a full boat load and he said they needed more oomph (plus they like a LOT of speed, lol) so they got a boat with more power that will seat 6 adults and still pull one behind in grand style.
> 
> He lives not too far away, is a mechanic (though so is my oldest son) and I still have his number on my phone. It was a really good deal, and I wouldn't have gotten it except he's a family man and wanted us to have a good boat. I know, lots of shysters say things like that, but I've been dealing horses all my life...we made a good deal and also made a good friend with this deal.



Sounds like a good deal.

I find it telling that they got a bigger boat.
I'd be worried if they were just trying to get out from under a 'boat' in general. Plus, it sounds like he would be willing to help ya if it gave ya any issues being he lives so close and all.


----------



## koshergrl

Yes they very definitely just want more oomph. This little boat started right up in the garage on the day I went to see it, and in the water the day he took us out, and it has been sitting since August or September. Everything on it works except the front lights need bulbs and the gas gauge...yard stick included to check the gas level, lol. Not a cough or a  hiccup in the water. I would be surprised if we dont' discover some weird thing with it, but he said there really wasn't anything..the steering is a little stiff, but it smooths out when it warms up or whatever. 

And it has a nice trailer that came with it....


----------



## Swagger

Sounds like a lot of fun. We know someone that used to have a boat but it proved to be more hassle than it was worth due to the stretch of coastline he took her out on - the English Channel's the busiest sea lane in the world and small boat owners are often penalised by the Coast Guard for drifting too close to the tankers. But they took it out for diving trips; not fishing. Are you planning on cooking your catch or do you have to toss 'em back in?


----------



## koshergrl

No, we can cook most of it...though mostly we'll be tossing it back in I imagine. We caught our limit of trout last week from the shore, and I'm not big on cooking frozen fish. If and when we ever go after salmon we'll probably cook one in a blue moon.

But mostly, we'll be taking pics and tossing them back....


----------



## freedombecki

Great thread, koshergrl. Hope your boat brings you and your family a lot of pleasure.

I do hope everyone on board is wearing a safety jacket. One of my best pals in junior high school and her father died on a lake when the boat capsized. The motor got 'em when the boat went under. Every one of us was crying in class the next day.

After that, I could take them or leave them. My prayers for your family's safety on the water. I know boating is a lot of fun. Our family had one, and I have to admit, the skiing was totally a blast.


----------



## laughinReaper

koshergrl said:


> Yes, it's true. I have been on boats maybe a half dozen times in my life...2 were row boats, one was a canoe, one was one of those ferry tours in San Diego, one was a motorboat on a lake (and it died and had to be towed to the dock) and one was a motorboat on the Columbia.
> 
> And here is the boat (or a like image) I will be getting...I'll be on the lake on Saturday with the seller, who is going to take us for a spin, show us a few things, etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo excited! We're going to get serious fishies!



Congrats! We had a boat and used to set lobster traps, I miss it. I hope to eventually get a small sail boat and a jet ski. I love the water.


----------



## koshergrl

I haven't done an ever loving thing with it. My boys were supposed to move here this summer, it doesn't look like that's going to happen this summer...so it is an ornamental boat for the time being...it scares the crap out of me! I'm hoping the boys will come and we'll at least take it out ONCE before school starts NEXT year, lololol...if I get another adult to take it out with me the first time or two, I'll be okay, but for right now, I tippy toe around it...I don't want it to notice me...


----------



## Zoom-boing

Ooo a boat, Skipper.  Can I be MaryAnn?

Have fun, fun, fun.  Will the dogs be boat dogs?


----------



## Immanuel

koshergrl said:


> I haven't done an ever loving thing with it. My boys were supposed to move here this summer, it doesn't look like that's going to happen this summer...so it is an ornamental boat for the time being...it scares the crap out of me! I'm hoping the boys will come and we'll at least take it out ONCE before school starts NEXT year, lololol...if I get another adult to take it out with me the first time or two, I'll be okay, but for right now, I tippy toe around it...I don't want it to notice me...



I hate to mention this, but that is typical... well, usually the boat gets wet once, maybe twice.  After that, well... maybe next weekend.  

Immie


----------



## koshergrl

I will eventually, but I've got to have adult support. I don't feel comfortable taking that monster out with just me and the kids. I want at least one other adult with me the first few times, till I get used to the mechanics of it.

I did horses by myself for years...I think of it like that...now horses, I'm okay with doing myself, cuz I've handled them and traveled with them all my life...

But not boats. I need to get a few hours in before I feel good about hooking it up and going with it on the weekends, and that can't happen till I have someone who can be an extra set of eyes (and help if I can't get the hitch off).


----------



## Sunshine

Very nice!


----------



## koshergrl

Yes, I like to blow a big wad of money on something I am afraid of.

I'm crazy that way!

I will conquer it, though, I promise! After all, I got comfortable riding my bike! Talk about terrifying! And painful!


----------



## Immanuel

koshergrl said:


> I will eventually, but I've got to have adult support. I don't feel comfortable taking that monster out with just me and the kids. I want at least one other adult with me the first few times, till I get used to the mechanics of it.
> 
> I did horses by myself for years...I think of it like that...now horses, I'm okay with doing myself, cuz I've handled them and traveled with them all my life...
> 
> But not boats. I need to get a few hours in before I feel good about hooking it up and going with it on the weekends, and that can't happen till I have someone who can be an extra set of eyes (and help if I can't get the hitch off).



Good plan.

It's been a while since I have been on a boat.  I'd want an adult with me as well on a new boat and with young kids, at all times.

Now horses?  I've only been on one a few times.  The most vivid memory I have of me and a horse is the dumb horse running me into brambles just to get back to the barn... I was told to make sure he (I think it was a he) knew who was boss.

He did know.  He was the boss.  

Immie


----------



## koshergrl

Lol..I've had horses and traveled with them all my life...not so much in recent years...my mom and I went primitive horse camping with them in the Sisters wilderness when my second boy was 5 months old, and his brother 19 months. The idea of hitching up a horse trailer and loading a couple on and heading for parts unknown...I can do it with kids and by myself, I feel comfortable enough (and have done it). 

But the boat thing..I've never put the boat in the water, I've never driven the boat, I'm not familiar with boating stuff...and my kids can't be trusted to be where they're supposed to be when they're supposed to be there. I can handle that with horses but not with water.


----------



## catzmeow

koshergrl said:


> Yes, it's true. I have been on boats maybe a half dozen times in my life...2 were row boats, one was a canoe, one was one of those ferry tours in San Diego, one was a motorboat on a lake (and it died and had to be towed to the dock) and one was a motorboat on the Columbia.
> 
> And here is the boat (or a like image) I will be getting...I'll be on the lake on Saturday with the seller, who is going to take us for a spin, show us a few things, etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo excited! We're going to get serious fishies!



We always had a boat when I was a kid (literally, my parents took me on the boat the first time when I was an infant)...I learned to water ski when I was 6.  

The best moments of my childhood were spent with my family on the water.  The second happiest moments were spent on my quarter horse (Tomcat).

I hope you have as much joy with it as we did.


----------



## Mr Natural

koshergrl said:


> Lol..I've had horses and traveled with them all my life...not so much in recent years...my mom and I went primitive horse camping with them in the Sisters wilderness when my second boy was 5 months old, and his brother 19 months. The idea of hitching up a horse trailer and loading a couple on and heading for parts unknown...I can do it with kids and by myself, I feel comfortable enough (and have done it).
> 
> But the boat thing..I've never put the boat in the water, I've never driven the boat, I'm not familiar with boating stuff...and my kids can't be trusted to be where they're supposed to be when they're supposed to be there. I can handle that with horses but not with water.




Don't be a wuss.

Just put it in the water and think of it as a big car that handles poorly and has no brakes.


----------



## uscitizen

Sallow said:


> My cousin and brother said this about boats.
> 
> The two greatest days in a boat owners life..is buying the boat. And selling the boat.



Boats are also a hole in the water you throw money into.


----------



## uscitizen

Mr Clean said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol..I've had horses and traveled with them all my life...not so much in recent years...my mom and I went primitive horse camping with them in the Sisters wilderness when my second boy was 5 months old, and his brother 19 months. The idea of hitching up a horse trailer and loading a couple on and heading for parts unknown...I can do it with kids and by myself, I feel comfortable enough (and have done it).
> 
> But the boat thing..I've never put the boat in the water, I've never driven the boat, I'm not familiar with boating stuff...and my kids can't be trusted to be where they're supposed to be when they're supposed to be there. I can handle that with horses but not with water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be a wuss.
> 
> Just put it in the water and think of it as a big car that handles poorly and has no brakes.
Click to expand...


Please look up your local Coast Guard Auxiliary and take a boaters safety course.
It can save your life.


----------



## percysunshine

A boat is no different than a car or a motorcycle. Either on pavement, or on water. They can be used for practical and recreational reasons, like fishing for dinner, or fishing for women. They can be used for utilitarian reasons as a mode of transportation. They can also be used for the obvious visceral reason to find out 'how fast can this sucker go before it kills me?'


----------



## MikeK

That's a very nice boat!  You'll have a lot of fun with it.  

Congratulations!


----------



## koshergrl

uscitizen said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol..I've had horses and traveled with them all my life...not so much in recent years...my mom and I went primitive horse camping with them in the Sisters wilderness when my second boy was 5 months old, and his brother 19 months. The idea of hitching up a horse trailer and loading a couple on and heading for parts unknown...I can do it with kids and by myself, I feel comfortable enough (and have done it).
> 
> But the boat thing..I've never put the boat in the water, I've never driven the boat, I'm not familiar with boating stuff...and my kids can't be trusted to be where they're supposed to be when they're supposed to be there. I can handle that with horses but not with water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be a wuss.
> 
> Just put it in the water and think of it as a big car that handles poorly and has no brakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please look up your local Coast Guard Auxiliary and take a boaters safety course.
> It can save your life.
Click to expand...


Yeah already on my faves.


----------



## koshergrl

percysunshine said:


> A boat is no different than a car or a motorcycle. Either on pavement, or on water. They can be used for practical and recreational reasons, like fishing for dinner, or fishing for women. They can be used for utilitarian reasons as a mode of transportation. They can also be used for the obvious visceral reason to find out 'how fast can this sucker go before it kills me?'



Yes I don't think I'll be fishing for women...

My oldest is coming to pick it up next week. He'll keep it in good order and use it, and bring it back a couple of times before school starts next year to play with it here...and with him I can get comfortable with it.


----------



## nitroz

maintenance and upkeep costs will be a bitch.


----------



## koshergrl

Naw, he's a mechanic, he's got that part taken care of.

He got his license...I don't think he has taken it out yet, at least he hadn't as of last week.


----------



## Wroberson

Sallow said:


> My cousin and brother said this about boats.
> 
> The two greatest days in a boat owners life..is buying the boat. And selling the boat.



Someone once said a boat is like a black hole.  If you get to close 
it sucks away all your money.  There are so many fees and license 
and maintenance costs associated with them.

But I'm happy for you.  Time for a trip to the Keys.  
I hear it's really beautiful this time of year.


----------



## koshergrl

Oh boy, no the boat is long gone, lol. I don't know what possessed me, usually I only go nuts like that with horses...but I know horses.

The boys ended up NOT coming for the summer, so I sent the boat with the oldest...he has never boated...he got his license and got stranded out in the reservoir a couple of times (the jokes about his personal escort/tow team, the Sheriff's Dept.....are priceless) and finally something blew up...he knows, he's the mechanic but right now it's dry docked, hahaha....

Now I'm all into bicycling. Next year, maybe mountain climbing. We'll see.


----------



## editec

koshergrl said:


> Yes, it's true. I have been on boats maybe a half dozen times in my life...2 were row boats, one was a canoe, one was one of those ferry tours in San Diego, one was a motorboat on a lake (and it died and had to be towed to the dock) and one was a motorboat on the Columbia.
> 
> And here is the boat (or a like image) I will be getting...I'll be on the lake on Saturday with the seller, who is going to take us for a spin, show us a few things, etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo excited! We're going to get serious fishies!


 
You're buying a motorboat?

Now I _KNOW_ you're not Jewish.

But hey! I wish you nothing but good sailing with your new toy.


----------



## koshergrl

I bought it last spring....i went out on it once, the day i bought it, with the guy who was selling it. That was when I expected to have lots of boys/men around for the summer...well that didn't pan out so I sent it to the eastern part of the state with my oldest, who did mess with it this summer until the motor putted out...now it's a "project boat" hahahaha...


----------



## Sallow

koshergrl said:


> I bought it last spring....i went out on it once, the day i bought it, with the guy who was selling it. That was when I expected to have lots of boys/men around for the summer...well that didn't pan out so I sent it to the eastern part of the state with my oldest, who did mess with it this summer until the motor putted out...now it's a "project boat" hahahaha...



Go back to my original post on the topic.


----------



## koshergrl

i know i  know everybody said it....

In my defense...I planned on using it with 2 grown boys and one teen boy...that was the purpose. Without the boys, I couldn't do it, because I couldn't handle the little kids and the boat. If the boys had been here with me, the outcome would have been different.

Next year, kayaks!


----------



## Desperado

Cool....
Have a Great time and Good luck with your new toy.
Looks like you can do some water skiing with that boat.


----------



## koshergrl

Not anymore, the motor's toast, lol.


----------



## VeryOldDog

Thats a cool one and now you can go fishing in your own boat.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Sallow said:


> My cousin and brother said this about boats.
> 
> The two greatest days in a boat owners life..is buying the boat. And selling the boat.



We have a bit of a collection. Just sold a Yamaha jet boat but keeping three others. 

We don't fish but do enjoy boating for other reasons. Our second home is on a huge lake so its convenient. If we had to go very far to be able to put a boat in the water, it would take a lot of the fun out of it. But, if you have it in a permanent place, there's dock maintenance which can be pricey.

And yeah, I was just as happy to see the Yamaha go.

Now we're looking at another boat to possibly buy ............

Its addicting.


----------

